# Mainboard-Treiber installieren



## XFI (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin grad auf der Support-Seite von ASRock, schau mir die ganzen Treiber und Utility-Programme an, die es für mein Mainboard gibt und überlege, welche ich installieren soll.

In den Beschreibungen klingt das alles super. Z.B. Verringerung der Latenzen bei Online-Games (ASRock XFast LAN Utility) oder Erhöhung der USB-Geschwindigkeit (ASRock XFast USB Utility).

Ebenso habe ich aber gelesen, dass viele dieser Programme Schrott sein sollen und garnicht funktionieren (gerade AppCharger und Lucid Virtu wurden häufig erwähnt). So soll Lucid Virtu im Gegenteil eher zu Problemen mit der Grafikkarte führen.

Da ich mich nicht so gut auskenne, würde ich mich daher freuen, wenn ihr mir ein paar Ratschläge geben könntet, welche Treiber/Programme ich brauche und welche ihr mir empfehlen würdet. 

Grüße XFI


Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Z68 Sockel 1155 ATX DDR3
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional, 64-Bit, Service Pack 1


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2012)

Also, ich persönlich würde alle "Tools" lieber weglassen. zB zum Onlinespielen nutzt ja nicht mal eine hochspezielle LAN-Karte wirklich was, was man merken würde. Auch beim USB: mag sein, dass es ein bisschen was bringt, aber mal ehrlich: ob man jetzt etwas in zB 85 statt 90 Sekunden kopieren, ist ja sicher egal (falls es denn überhaupt ein so großer Unterschied ist) - Du hast aber auf der anderen Seite dann eben den Nachteil, dass dauernd irgendwelche Tools aktiv sind, was im Zweifel sogar für ein etwas langsameres Arbeiten unter Windows sorgt.

Bei den Treibern würd ich alles installieren außer SATA-Raid (sofern Du kein Raid hast - wenn Du Raid betreibst, brauchst Du die natürlich) und VGA, denn VGA nutzt Du ja sicher eine Soundkarte


----------



## XFI (18. Januar 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort, Herbboy. 
Also soll ich auch Lucid Virtu und AppCharger installieren?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2012)

Was genau sollen die Tools denn machen? An sich sind tool idR eher Problem-Besorger   und bringen nicht wirklich etwas. Sinnvoll sind nur Tools, die das Board überwachen.


----------



## XFI (20. Januar 2012)

Alles klar, die Tools lass ich dann weg.


Ich habe gerade bei UEFI geschaut, wie ich die Onboard-Grafik bei mir deaktivieren kann. Leider finde ich die entsprechende Option nicht. Unter welchem Reiter (z.B. "OC Tweaker", "Advanced", etc.) ist das denn zu finden?

Hier ein Bild, wie UEFI bei mir aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS:

Der rote Rahmen hat nichts zu bedeuten. Ich hatte das Bild mal gemacht, um in einem anderen Forum zu fragen, auf welche Einstellung (IDE Mode, AHCI Mode oder RAID Mode) ich den SATA Mode einstellen soll.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2012)

Du brauchst die Grafik nicht manuell abzuschalten. 

Für moderne HDDs ist AHCI das beste


----------



## XFI (23. Januar 2012)

Danke


----------

